# New Arrival: Poljot "Stadium"



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Really like this retro space-age look! It's a pretty little thing! It's also a pain to set the time, without minute markings... Pics with new strap fitted:



















Sorry, bit out of focus










Strange crown... Breitling???


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That is in very good condition for it's age K! :yes:

E N J O Y and wear in health


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice! Although you say 'little thing' that beastie looks big in the last wrist shot - what's the case size?

Sure looks like a Breitling crown. Now how did that get there...

Connected with the Moscow Olympics, or just a hang-over from those 80s designs?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Unusual & VERY nice. If someone had described a brown faced watch with a brown strap i'd have gone :bad: but somehow it works really well. Wonder if they do it in other colours?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> That is in very good condition for it's age K! :yes:
> 
> E N J O Y and wear in health


Thanks Mel and yes, given the case shape these watches are usually all banged up. This one is pretty good!



AbingtonLad said:


> Nice! Although you say 'little thing' that beastie looks big in the last wrist shot - what's the case size?


Size is something like 42mm (without cronw) x 39mm x 10mm. Nope, it's not a small one! It's not so big as it looks on the last photo, that's pretty much a trick of the lens, I had pulled the zoom out. The other one is more accurate. :thumbsup:



citizenhell said:


> Unusual & VERY nice. If someone had described a brown faced watch with a brown strap i'd have gone :bad: but somehow it works really well. Wonder if they do it in other colours?


I've seen other colours, there were a bunch of them on the Bay a while ago with mine's reversed colours. There is also a variation where the outside of the dial looks like eye lashes, like this one.










I've seen it also in blue, so I would say there are many variations. Chaika also did this watch in much more funky colours... someone posted his on my Chaika thread a while ago.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

K - good one. Looks in good shape. (No pun intended.)

Mine here has a new strap now, but this old photo shows the pointy crown (which I think is original). Note the difference in position of the logo on the dial. I prefer yours! But I like having some kind of minute marker.

I reckon it might work well with a notched strap - say 20mm with 1mm notches to get the edge of the strap to align with the lug-end of the case...?

I'm on the look out for one of the blue ones - but they're hard to find, and when you do they tend to be badly worn, minus lots of chrome. The blue one is nice. It's got a kind of decorative inner bezel.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I'm on the look out for one of the blue ones - but they're hard to find, and when you do they tend to be badly worn, minus lots of chrome. The blue one is nice. It's got a kind of decorative inner bezel.


Yes, they are very nice! But like you said, I've never seen one that didn't look like it went though a grinding machine! :death:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Very,Very Nice i always prefer the cyrilic versions.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Very,Very Nice i always prefer the cyrilic versions.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Yeah, it's part of their charm!!

Thanks Russ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

you couldn't have chosen a better strap,

it looks like it was made for that very cool watch!

Great catch. k:


----------

